# Cool Wing Chun Magazine



## Francisco M (Nov 9, 2015)

My friend just published this cool Wing Chun Magazine as an iphone/iPAD/Android App. With grandmaster IP Man's disciple Grand Master Wan Kam Leung on the cover.

Also, an interesting article with Wim Hoff - "The ice man".

What do you guys think ?


----------



## Danny T (Nov 9, 2015)

Not much info on the link. Just the same two pictures here or am I missing something.
Nothing about the magazine or its purpose.
Have read of a few things about Wim... has an interesting perspective of cold tolerance and its therapeutic abilities.
Also, it is my understanding Wan Kam Leung was a student of Wong Shun Leung not Ip Man. Is that incorrect?


----------



## Francisco M (Nov 10, 2015)

You are right!

Here's a link to the Magazine App so you can see it for your self

I*phone/iPad*
Wing Chun Origins on the App Store

*Android*

Wing Chun Origins - Android Apps on Google Play


----------

